# Pond life part1 - Golden hour



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

This past weekend was probably the last great weekend, weather wise, before the cold starts creeping in.  Decided to go to a pond that I have been once before and got a great variety of shots.  In this part I'll post pics I got from the golden hour.

1.  Here is a shot of part of the pond during sunrise.  If you look on the branch of the biggest tree you will see the GBH that I took shots of from the same position as this shot.




Golden hour at Toogood Pond by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. GBH.   I waited a long time for this guy to take off but no luck.  He stayed on that branch for the four hours I was there.  He was still there when I left.




Great Blue Heron - Golden hour by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.  Early morning stretch.




Early morning stretch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. Female mallard




Female Mallard - Golden hour by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5. Early morning preening




Early morning preening by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6. Male mallard




Male Mallard - Golden hour by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice set glad to see you posting again.


----------



## baturn (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice set.
Sometimes the Herons spend half a day in the same spot. I've sat for a few hours with no movement before.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set glad to see you posting again.




Thanks Logan.   Things starting to slow down again at home and work.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very nice!



Thanks Brian.



zombiesniper said:


> Nice set.
> Sometimes the Herons spend half a day in the same spot. I've sat for a few hours with no movement before.



Thanks.  I probably just missed him hunting for food and just relaxing with a full belly.


----------



## Havana (Oct 25, 2017)

Lovely set of images.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 26, 2017)

2 & 5 are real winners Brent!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

Havana said:


> Lovely set of images.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> 2 & 5 are real winners Brent!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Donde (Oct 26, 2017)

Are those cat tails on the pond edge? Wonderful scene and birds.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

Donde said:


> Are those cat tails on the pond edge? Wonderful scene and birds.



Thank you.  Yes they are cattails, its where the marsh side of the pond starts.  It really gave off a nice golden glow with the rising sun and gave a nice affect to most of my shots


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Love them all but especially #2. Nominated October POTM


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Love them all but especially #2. Nominated October POTM




Thank you!  Much appreciated!


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 29, 2017)

Great series.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 29, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Great series.



Thanks Tim!


----------

